
Substroke - language for drawing dynamic (data-dependent) pictures - nickb
http://worrydream.com/substroke/
======
bayareaguy
This sounds neat. Reminds me of Cinderella (my all time favorite java
application): <http://cinderella.de/tiki-index.php>

